
Busting SIM Swappers and SIM Swap Myths - Cauchon
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/11/busting-sim-swappers-and-sim-swap-myths/
======
masonic

      Samy Tarazi is a sergeant with the Santa Clara County Sheriff’s office and a REACT supervisor.
    

The author should have clarified that "REACT" is a local police task force and
is unrelated to the React framework.

